# رخامه اخر حاجة



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

*فيه أسئلة بديهية مالهاش اي لزمة في الدنيا*​


*بنتعرض ليها كل يوم من كل الناس*​


*خلـونـــا نشوف أمثلة*
*********
*إنت في أوضتك.. على السرير وطافي النور ومتغطي*
*ييجي أخوك الظريف ويفتح الباب عليك ويقول: ايه ده انت هتنام ولاّ ايه؟*
*(( أظن ده مش وضع الرقص!!! واضح ان انا هنام ))*
*********
*انتم معزومين عند ناس ورحتو لبيتهم وأول ما فتحولكوا الباب يقول ابنهم الصغير: انتوا جيتـواااااااا؟*
*(( لا لسه ))*
*********
*والعكس: انت لابس هدومك على سنجة عشرة وريحة البارفان واصله لاخر الشارع.. وخلاص بتفتح باب الشقة,, يجي حد من أهلك وينادي بصوت عالي: انت خااااارج ولاّ اييييييييييه*
*(( ! لاء دانا لسه راجع ))*
*********
*أو مثلا راكب العربية ودوّرتها وخلاص هتطلع.. يجيلك لك البواب ويخبطلك على الزجاج,, انت بكل ذوق تفتح الزجاج وتقوله: خير في حاجة؟*
*يقولك: انت رايح الشغل يابيه؟*
*(( لا.. العربية واحشاني ))*
*********
*مثلا ماسك سماعة التلفون وقاعد تضغط الارقام يجي حد من أهلك ويقولك: انت هتتكلم في التليفون؟*
*(( لا.. بتفرّج عليه ))*
*********
*مثلا: ماسك مذكرة أو كتاب وقاعد تحفظ ومتحمس (أول مره بقى).. جه حد وقالك: هاه.. قاعد تذاكر؟*
*(( تقوم رامي الكتاب وتقوله لااااااااء ))*
*********
*و لو انت نايم نعسان وحد دخللك وبيصحيك ويقولك انت نايم .......هههههه* 
*ولاّ تعالو شوفو قنواتنا واسئلتهم البديهية البايخة*
*برنامج اهداءات يتصل واحد يطلب أغنية*
*ترد عليه الست المذيعة بكل خفه ورشاقة: إنتا بتحب الاغنيّة ديه ولا ايه؟ *
*(( لاء.. طالبها اخنق على نفسي ))*
*********
*أو مثلا في العيد*
*المذيع: هههههه هههههههه هههههه نتعرّف بيك*
*المواطن: فلان الفلاني*
*المذيع :هههههه هههههه هههههه بتقول ايه للأهل ههه وصحابك ههه وقرابيك هههه وللناس اللي انت مخاصمهم كمان؟ هههههه هههههه ههههههه*
*المواطن: أقولهم كل عام وأنتم بخير*
*(( أكيد يعني مش هيقولهم البقاء لله ))*
*********
*المذيعة الظريفة: وياترى بقى هتعملوا ايه العيد ده هتقضوه ازاي؟ *
*أكيد بيبقى زيارات الأهل والصحاب وتخرجوا تشوفوا مظاهر العيد في الشوارع وتفسحوا أولادكم ونتصل بالمعارف نعيّد عليهم ونقولهم كل سنة وانتو طيبين*
*(( سبتيله ايه يقوله يارخمة؟ ))*
*********
*والأسخف بقى.. الشلل الكبير.. لما المذيعين يكلّموا الاطفال*
*يقول المذيع للطفل: إنت بتحب ماما وبابا؟*
*(( يعني أساسي الواد لسه ما طلعلوش عرق الندالة علشان يقول لأ ))*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههه

عشان كده مش بفتح التليفزيون الا للمتشات وبس

عشان كميه الرخامه والسخافه بتاعه كل المذيعين

شكرا الموضوع الرخم ده يا جوفاني
​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يونيو 2010)

لا ادرى ماذا اقول


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رخم هههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
جميللللللللللل

شكراً جيوفاني*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
جميل يا جوووووووو 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههه​*
> 
> *عشان كده مش بفتح التليفزيون الا للمتشات وبس*​
> *عشان كميه الرخامه والسخافه بتاعه كل المذيعين*​
> *شكرا الموضوع الرخم ده يا جوفاني*​


 يووووووووه يامايكل ده اكتر رخامه رخامه المعلقين الرياضيين
في مصر اتفرج علي ماتش نص التعليق في الكره والنص التاني
فولان عمل وعمل وعمل وباعو ده بكام وهو يساوي كام 
انت بضحك علي نفسك ههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلو الموضوع ده اوى يا جوفانى 
ميرسى لك كتير ياقمراية
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> يووووووووه يامايكل ده اكتر رخامه رخامه المعلقين الرياضيين
> في مصر اتفرج علي ماتش نص التعليق في الكره والنص التاني
> فولان عمل وعمل وعمل وباعو ده بكام وهو يساوي كام
> انت بضحك علي نفسك ههههههههه​





*انتي هتقوليلي يا جوفاني

دول بقوا زي الستات لكلك طول المتش 

بس اعمل ايه لازم اتفرج علي معظم المتشات

مجنون كوره بقي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الرخامة دى كلها

وخاصا انت خارج  هههههههه​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (3 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*جميييل جدا*
*شكرا ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (4 يوليو 2010)

_موضوع جميل جداً يا جوفاني _

_وفعلا اسئلة رخمة جداًاًأاًأ_



​


----------



## govany shenoda (9 يوليو 2010)

ايه رائيك يا كيرلس
مش انت بتعمل كده برضو​


----------



## hanysabry (9 يوليو 2010)




----------



## holy day (9 يوليو 2010)

يانهار ابيض علي الرخامه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كتير جوفانى حبيبتى بجد الناس مش عارفه مالها انا المواضيع دى بتخنقنى وخصوصا لما حد يصحينى علشان يسألنى انا نايمه ولا بس تصدقى انا بعمل المقلب دا فى مامتى واخويا هههههههههههه
وحاجه كمان بتضحك ابقى فى مكان واتأخرت ومعاد الأكل عدى فا اقول لاصحابى تعالوا ندخل السوبر ماركت فاترد واحده تعملى ايه واحنا بنبقى لسه بنتكلم عن الجوع ههههههه
وفيه من غير دا كتييييييييييير

ميرسى جوفانى حبيبتى الغاليه


----------



## back_2_zero (9 يوليو 2010)

*إنت في أوضتك.. على السرير وطافي النور ومتغطي*
*ييجي أخوك الظريف ويفتح الباب  عليك ويقول: ايه ده انت هتنام ولاّ ايه؟*
*(( أظن ده مش وضع الرقص!!!  واضح ان انا هنام ))

هههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا اسألة رخمة 
و انا عن نفسى بكرها 
*


----------



## روماني زكريا (10 يوليو 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههه كويس ينفعوا برضه يا جووووووووووووو 

شكرا​_


----------



## tena.barbie (10 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلويييييييين جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2010)

*لا الادهى من دة قى قناة اقليمية اسمها القناة السابعة( مسمينها الساقعة احنا)*
*مذيعة عاملة حوار على محطة القطر شافت واحد ماسك شنطة سفر ومستنى القطر اكييد*
*بتقولة حضرتك مسافر ولااية هههههههه*
*بجد اسئلة منتهى الذكاء ؟؟*
*جميلة  تلعيقاتك جيوفانى*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*



لا الادهى من دة قى قناة اقليمية اسمها القناة السابعة( مسمينها الساقعة احنا)
مذيعة عاملة حوار على محطة القطر شافت واحد ماسك شنطة سفر ومستنى القطر اكييد
بتقولة حضرتك مسافر ولااية هههههههه
بجد اسئلة منتهى الذكاء ؟؟
جميلة تلعيقاتك جيوفانى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههههه الساقعة​*​​​​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 أكتوبر 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى كتير جوفانى حبيبتى بجد الناس مش عارفه مالها انا المواضيع دى بتخنقنى وخصوصا لما حد يصحينى علشان يسألنى انا نايمه ولا بس تصدقى انا بعمل المقلب دا فى مامتى واخويا هههههههههههه
> وحاجه كمان بتضحك ابقى فى مكان واتأخرت ومعاد الأكل عدى فا اقول لاصحابى تعالوا ندخل السوبر ماركت فاترد واحده تعملى ايه واحنا بنبقى لسه بنتكلم عن الجوع ههههههه
> وفيه من غير دا كتييييييييييير
> ...


 اي بتعمليه في الناس هيطلع عليكي
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمروريك ياقمر 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

